# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Sujet disparu... introuvable !

## melusine23

Je recherche un sujet sur lequel j'ai posté à plusieurs reprises, dont une fois hier soir, et impossible de remettre la main dessus, ni en cherchant dans mes sujets suivis dans mon compte, si en faisant une recherche par mot clé, ni en reagardant dans mes derniers messages postés. est-il possible qu'un sujet ait été simplement supprimé et non déplacé dans les archives ou une autre rubique ?

Le sujet en question concerne Joe, un cocker à placer rapidement car devenant dangereux dans sa famille, menacé donc d'euthanasie. J'ai alerté quelques assos sur son cas, je ne suis pas la seule, j'aurais aimé savoir où en était le petit père... Merci pour vos lumières,

Mél

----------


## Nayamyu

Idem, je suis à la recherche depuis ce matin du sujet concernant une mamie labrador donc le proprio devait être hospitalisé et qui était dans les morts programmées... J'aurais aimé savoir ce qu'il en était pour elle ?
Merci !

----------


## Anaïs

Joe a été euthanasié, le sujet a été retiré à la demande des propriétaires.

concernant la chienne labrador je ne vois pas de quel sujet il s'agit là comme ça, je ne trouve rien dans la rubrique des modos pour aujourd'hui  ::

----------


## Nayamyu

Pardon pour le dérangement, je viens de retrouver le sujet ! C'était Melba !
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-eutha-56843/

----------


## Anaïs

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-eutha-56843/

Melba peut-être ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah bah  :Smile:

----------


## melusine23

::  Merci pour ta réponse KiLLY.

----------

